

Making Hacker News Faster: Two Approaches - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2012/03/23/making-hacker-news-faster-two-approaches/

======
pg
Bandwidth is not the bottleneck.

~~~
liamk
But, shouldn't less data decrease the time it takes for the HTML to reach a
browser - fewer packets?

~~~
pg
Yes, but the time it takes for the html to reach the browser is not what makes
HN seem slow.

~~~
liamk
I'll happily defer to your expertise, just a two more question though!

1\. Until the packets are transferred, they have to be buffered on the server.
The more packets, the larger the buffer and the longer the server has to spend
sending packets to each client. If it is possible to reduce the amount a time
a server spends sending packets, wouldn't that free up resources for other
actions?

2\. What is making HN seem slow?

